# Workshops zu Themen der Prozess- und Maschinenautomation



## WachMark (3 Dezember 2008)

Die Wachendorff Workshopserie wird auch im Jahr 2009 fortgesetzt.
Für das erste Quartal stehen bereits die Termine fest:

- 05. Februar 2009
„Teleservice über Mobilfunk“, 
Referent Sascha Isinger, Produktspezialist Fernwartung

- 19. Februar 2009
„Wireless in der Industrie“
Referent Fouad Boudraa, Produktspezialist Wireless-Lösungen

- 19. März 2009
„Universelles Datenlogging für die Prozess- und Automatisierungstechnik“
Referent Matthias Holzhausen,
Leiter Systemlösungen

Weitere Informationen und Anmeldung unter
http://www.wachendorff-prozesstechnik.de/workshop
http://www.wachendorff-prozesstechnik.de/workshop


----------

